# what to put in a jump kit?



## pbdunc (Nov 19, 2012)

hello all, i am new to the site and was wondering if yall had any advice on what to but in my jump kit. are there any threads currently dedicated to this topic?
i am an EMT-Basic student. sofar i have the following:
4x4s, triangle bandages, butterflies, abdominal and eyepads and assorted others
medical tape, trauma shears, bandage shears, forceps, gloves, antibiotic ointment, hydro-cortisone, hydrogen peroxide, iodine wipes, alc prep wipes, duct tape, penlights, stethoscopes, bp cuff, glasses, eye wash, wound wash, burn gel, ice packs and hot packs, ace bandages, sam splint, c collar, opa kit, CBG kit, cpr masks, n95 respirator, gauze rolls, pens and paper pads, tampons, flashlight, band-aids, chewable aspirin, ibuprofen, convince bags, poncho, and extra o2 tank wrenches. what am i missing?


----------



## pbdunc (Nov 19, 2012)

also, my first clinical is tomorrow night so any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Medic Tim (Nov 19, 2012)

a cell phone to call 911 and all you really need.
Why do you need/want this kit? When you are off the clock you are a first aider not an emt. Please don't say to you are doing this to free lance or stop at car wrecks. there are numerous threads here about this topic. Try using the search feature.

If you need a kit one will be provided to you from your employer

For your clinical. Ask questions, find out early what is expected of you, be honest and dont try to do more than you can.


----------



## Achilles (Nov 19, 2012)

pbdunc said:


> hello all, i am new to the site and was wondering if yall had any advice on what to but in my jump kit. are there any threads currently dedicated to this topic?
> i am an EMT-Basic student. sofar i have the following:
> 4x4s, triangle bandages, butterflies, abdominal and eyepads and assorted others
> medical tape, trauma shears, bandage shears, forceps, gloves, antibiotic ointment, hydro-cortisone, hydrogen peroxide, iodine wipes, alc prep wipes, duct tape, penlights, stethoscopes, bp cuff, glasses, eye wash, wound wash, burn gel, ice packs and hot packs, ace bandages, sam splint, c collar, opa kit, CBG kit, cpr masks, n95 respirator, gauze rolls, pens and paper pads, *tampons*, flashlight, band-aids, chewable aspirin, ibuprofen, convince bags, poncho, and extra o2 tank wrenches. what am i missing?



Tampons? Please don't say "to use them for a nose bleed."


----------



## Medic Tim (Nov 19, 2012)

Achilles said:


> Tampons? Please don't say "to use them for a nose bleed."



lol not the first time this has been mentioned here today lol


----------



## pbdunc (Nov 19, 2012)

Medic Tim, i appreciate the advice and thank you for your time. i have the kit because in the area i live in it often takes more than an hour for EMS to arrive. i also use the kit when camping in rural Louisiana. achilles, you would be surprised... no but its one of those things id rather have and not need as opposed to need and not have. a similar concept to a condom


----------



## Medic Tim (Nov 19, 2012)

pbdunc said:


> Medic Tim, i appreciate the advice and thank you for your time. i have the kit because in the area i live in it often takes more than an hour for EMS to arrive. i also use the kit when camping in rural Louisiana. achilles, you would be surprised... no but its one of those things id rather have and not need as opposed to need and not have. a similar concept to a condom



I completely understand having a kit under those circumstances for personal/family use.

 Every month or so someone comes here asking about jump kits and pov lights and the whole ricky rescue attitude where they want to go out looking for mvc and listen to scanners for calls.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 19, 2012)

pbdunc said:


> hello all, i am new to the site and was wondering if yall had any advice on what to but in my jump kit. are there any threads currently dedicated to this topic?
> i am an EMT-Basic student. sofar i have the following:
> 4x4s, triangle bandages, butterflies, abdominal and eyepads and assorted others
> medical tape, trauma shears, bandage shears, forceps, gloves, antibiotic ointment, hydro-cortisone, hydrogen peroxide, iodine wipes, alc prep wipes, duct tape, penlights, stethoscopes, bp cuff, glasses, eye wash, wound wash, burn gel, ice packs and hot packs, ace bandages, sam splint, c collar, opa kit, CBG kit, cpr masks, n95 respirator, gauze rolls, pens and paper pads, tampons, flashlight, band-aids, chewable aspirin, ibuprofen, convince bags, poncho, and extra o2 tank wrenches. what am i missing?



How many O2 tank wrenches? Also how many stethoscopes? Probably going to want a pedi and an adult and possibly a cheap veterinary for k9s. On the tampons make sure you go with the cardboard applicators as they're better for the environment. Skip the barf bags and just stash a few 5 gallon bags in there they take up less room and you can use them to clean up after codes and such.


----------



## the_negro_puppy (Nov 19, 2012)

If I had a condom and never needed it, I wouldn't be happy.


----------



## pbdunc (Nov 24, 2012)

BigBaldGuy, three O2 wrenches because the plastic ones have a tendency to break at the least opportune times. two stethoscopes with extra parts. the stethoscopes are adult/pedi. the tampons all have cardboard applicators no worries and finally thanks for the 5gal bag tip i've readjusted my bag and put them in. the negro puppy, i guess your best bet would be a vasectomy and empty pockets then haha


----------



## Shepard (Nov 27, 2012)

pbdunc said:


> BigBaldGuy, three O2 wrenches because the plastic ones have a tendency to break at the least opportune times. two stethoscopes with extra parts. the stethoscopes are adult/pedi. the tampons all have cardboard applicators no worries and finally thanks for the 5gal bag tip i've readjusted my bag and put them in. the negro puppy, i guess your best bet would be a vasectomy and empty pockets then haha



:rofl:


----------



## Tigger (Nov 27, 2012)

pbdunc said:


> BigBaldGuy, three O2 wrenches because the plastic ones have a tendency to break at the least opportune times. two stethoscopes with extra parts. the stethoscopes are adult/pedi. the tampons all have cardboard applicators no worries and finally thanks for the 5gal bag tip i've readjusted my bag and put them in. the negro puppy, i guess your best bet would be a vasectomy and empty pockets then haha



How about one metal wrench, if you really think you need one considering you don't have a tank (good call)...


----------



## socalmedic (Nov 28, 2012)

the_negro_puppy said:


> If I had a condom and never needed it, I wouldn't be happy.



Whats a condom?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 28, 2012)

Tigger said:


> How about one metal wrench, if you really think you need one considering you don't have a tank (good call)...



Given that criteria and assumption, one plastic wrench would be all that is needed.


----------



## Shepard (Nov 28, 2012)

4x4s, triangle bandages, butterflies, abdominal and eyepads and assorted others (Sure. Why not.)
medical tape, trauma shears, bandage shears, forcepsLegitimate question. Why?, gloves YES, antibiotic ointment, hydro-cortisone, hydrogen peroxide, iodine wipes, alc prep wipes, duct tapeEveryone should have duct tape, penlights, stethoscopes, bp cuff You can use this to trend your patient, but it won't really affect your Basic care., glasses, eye wash, wound wash, burn gel, ice packs and hot packs, ace bandages, sam splint, c collar Won't really do ya that much good as a first aider., opa kit, CBG kit, cpr masks, n95 respirator, gauze rolls, pens and paper pads, tampons , flashlight, band-aids, chewable aspirin, ibuprofen For your personal and family use only right?, convince bags, poncho, and extra o2 tank wrenches Why again?.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 28, 2012)

What is a CBG kit also?


----------



## Achilles (Nov 28, 2012)

Tigger said:


> What is a CBG kit also?



Capillary blood glucose I'd assume


----------



## EMT B (Nov 30, 2012)

wtf..forceps? why?


----------



## Anjel (Nov 30, 2012)

The aspirin and Motrin will get you in trouble if it is given to anyone else but family and friends. 

To do a Bgl check and assist with meds you have to be under the direction of a doctor. A medical director to be specific. When you are off duty or not employed, you are not an EMT. You are only allowed to act with basic first aid skills. 

I think the kit will be great for family. But honestly a lot of that stuff is unnecessary.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 2, 2012)

My personal kit has a pair of tourniquets, a couple triangle bandages, some gauze, some cling, a package of combat gauze and random OTC meds. FWIW I spend a fair amount of time with friends in remote areas doing things that have the potential to severely injure and/or kill you. Other than those adventures it stays stashed away in the closet. 

Oh I have tampons too but they are for a different reason. While snowmobiling. Hold it by the string, dip it in the gas tank and BOOM! Campfire 8)

That's about it. Just some food for thought. 

In a year and a half of EMS plus 2 years of alternate EMS (read: professional ski patrol and beach patrol) I've never seen a plastic O2 wrench break.


----------



## dcemr7 (Dec 3, 2012)

I don't know what kind of situation he is in, but I carry a jump kit in my truck because as a volunteer FF/EMR, I don't know when I will need the medical supplies. It seems like some of the people on here are dead set against the idea of carrying your own kit. I agree that if your not on duty you may not be under med control but I also know that if I am in my county and wearing a dept t shirt (volunteer dept)I'm on duty and if something were to happen I would much rather have my bag than nothing at all. Also a suggestion, I found out on a call the other day that it is important to have both an adult size bp cuff as well as an infant cuff. Good luck with EMT class, I will be going myself in a few months.


----------



## Ace 227 (Dec 3, 2012)

TQs, a CPR mask, and bandages are about all you'll need in a "put in my trunk and hope I sumble upon an MVA" bag. Anything else you put in there will just get you in trouble or won't be necessary. Not sure about where you live but assuming it isn't bum f-ing nowhere, an ambulance will probably arrive in a reasonable time and have the necessary supplies.


That being said, I keep my STOMP II aid bag in my car stocked with all the goodies my Army medcom lets me use, I'm just smart enough to ignore them if I ever find myself in an emergency.


----------

